# Calcium and Lime Scale Remover



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

So I grabbed this stuff from Big Als a while back called Rydyt 1 and man is this stuff fantastic!

We all probably have some sort of issue with hard water (bieng where we live... after all Lake Ontario and the GTA's water is rather hard) and the build up on the aquariums and canopies over time is rather nasty. I just cleaned my glass canopies after a year of use and they look almost as new! I applied it full strength onto the glass let it sit for 5 minutes, wiped it off with a paper towel and rinsed in water and the glass barely had any spots or buildup on them. Just a few lines where the plastic hinges are and that is about it.

The stuff is made by Python and is safe for aquarium use. They have a glass cleaner as well and another Rydyt (2) that is for tanks that are not in use. I have to admit... made my cleaning job that much easier.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check it out as my tank is developing quite the calcium buildup on the upper edge.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Does it say what the ingredients are?


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

sounds good, i cant actually get my glass panes clear any more, not even steel wool does it, iv used S.O.S before when i had taken the tank down and it worked for the most part, but it meant i had to rinse it for sooo long.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I don't remember if the ingredients are listed. However the odor isn't unpleasant and it really does work. Just one word of caution. I accidentially spilled some on a white polo shirt I was wearing that day. After I did the laundry this weekend I checked the shirt... it stained it. So be careful that way with it.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the information KnaveTO, I'll have to get some next time I am at big al's.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...ython Products&isManufacturer=Python Products
I use hydrochloric acid and a razor blade scraper and the glass is still slightly hazy there after drying.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you actually use it on the inside of the glass?  Sorry if I sound ignorant.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I know the Rydyt 1 is for use with established aquariums so I would assume that it is safe to use on the inside of the tank on the scale deposits. However I would contact them and get verification from them directly.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Calmer said:


> I use hydrochloric acid and a razor blade scraper and the glass is still slightly hazy there after drying.


What concentration of hydrochloric acid are you using? If it is too dilute, then it will not remove it, but strong HCl will remove all deposits.

You can also use tub + tile cleaner made of hypophosphoric acid to clean glass. I use it on canopies and tank surfaces, and it never fails to remove all spots (even the lines left by plastic trim). I just put some on a rag, wipe an area, give it a minute or so, then wipe clean with another damp cloth.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmmm, it doesn't say but it is made for cleaning calcium from humidifiers.
Tub and tile cleaner; I'll have to try that, thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The other advantage of hypophosphoric acid cleaner is that it breaks down to phosphates, instead of much more highly toxic chlorine.

But you have to make sure that it's just hypophosphoric acid if you're going to use it on an established system. Those ones with mildew guard and what not are probably highly toxic.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It's just for the glass tops and they are completely washed, rinsed, and towelled off before going back on top of the aquarium.


----------

